# Elgin? or? help please



## marius.suiram (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Robertriley (Nov 13, 2015)

Looks like a Shelby to me


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 13, 2015)

Shelby


----------



## catfish (Nov 13, 2015)

It's a Shelby.


----------



## jkent (Nov 13, 2015)

is that a tool box saddle on that bike?
Can't really tell due to the flash.
JKent


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 13, 2015)

jkent said:


> is that a tool box saddle on that bike?
> Can't really tell due to the flash.
> JKent




Good eye, it looks like a toolbox.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 13, 2015)

You might want to grab that bike if you haven't already.


----------



## marius.suiram (Nov 13, 2015)

How much should I pay for it?


----------



## marius.suiram (Nov 13, 2015)

Looks that the saddle is pretty rare.


----------



## rodeo1988 (Nov 13, 2015)

marius.suiram said:


> Looks that the saddle is pretty rare.




Tool bag box saddle, looks like,, NICE


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 13, 2015)

I would buy this bike fore sure and yes that saddle is with the tool box is rare !


----------



## slick (Nov 13, 2015)

1st off....its a 36 or 37 Shelby. 
2nd....retail value just by looking at the one photo, 
$1k in my opinion. The money is the seat. The bike is all correct to a Shelby except the guard. The bike minus the seat,...... $500 tops. 

Like i said, depends HIGHLY on better pictures. And whats the front hub? Ir are those hubcaps on it? Or a Stewart Warner Floating hub, which would be incorrect for shelby. Correct for an Elgin. 

If you wanna make a buck on it by parting it out. Only thing id do is sell the seat separately. Not correct for a Shelby anyway. Then offer the bike conplete minus seat. Not worth a part out.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 13, 2015)

*Another Bike?*

Thought your wife told you to clean out the basement just last week? Take the seat off the bike; then, ship it to me. I'll help you save your marriage!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Nov 13, 2015)

Someone needs to help me too!!!!! I already sold everything.


----------



## marius.suiram (Nov 14, 2015)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Thought your wife told you to clean out the basement just last week? Take the seat off the bike; then, ship it to me. I'll help you save your marriage!




If I will sell it fast, maybe she would not see it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 14, 2015)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Thought your wife told you to clean out the basement just last week? Take the seat off the bike; then, ship it to me. I'll help you save your marriage!




Or better yet leave the seat on the bike and ship it to me! And I'm no marriage counselor but I have discovered that letting your marriage unravel eliminates all the bickering about bicycle acquisitions.


----------



## marius.suiram (Nov 14, 2015)

got it


----------



## marius.suiram (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## marius.suiram (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## rollfaster (Nov 14, 2015)

Very cool. What are you asking for the bike( minus seat of course)?


----------



## marius.suiram (Nov 14, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Very cool. What are you asking for the bike( minus seat of course)?




I will sell it, but I need to do some researches.


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 14, 2015)

Sure thing.


----------



## marius.suiram (Nov 14, 2015)

What is funny, the bike was posted for two months, nobody bought it.
The guy was happy to get rid of it.
He said he has an prewar Schwinn too...
Anyway the seat is posted for sale.


----------

